# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Πως μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τα κοινά καναρίνια από τα timbrado;

## kaxiboy

Καλησπερα σε ολη την ομαδα
Οπως γραφω και στο θεμα θελω να μαθω οως να ξεχωριζω τα κοινα καναρινια απο τα timbrado.
Προσφατα ακουσα οτι ξεχωριζουν απο το μαυρο σημαδι στο ραμφος αλλα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Γιωργο μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις σιγουρα απο τις νοτες που λενε ανπορεις να τις καταλαβεις ( εγω δεν μπορω), απο το δακτυλιδακι τους και κατι ακομα που εχω διαβασει ειναι οτι εχουν στραβα ποδια.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ο πιο ασφαλεις τροπος ειναι να γνωριζεις τον εκτροφεα ή να ειναι εγγεγραμμένος σε καποιο συλλογο και να μπορεσεις να βρεις πληροφορίες

----------

